# How much pH swing is safe?



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

What is considered to be the "safe" range for pH swing in a tank? 
I'm not having any pH issues, just wondering based on another thread. More specifically, during the night-day cycles in a planted tank, if fish show no signs of stress, is there really any reason to try and limit the pH swing? 

My guess would be no, if fish show no stress - opinions?


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

DKRST said:


> What is considered to be the "safe" range for pH swing in a tank?
> I'm not having any pH issues, just wondering based on another thread. More specifically, during the night-day cycles in a planted tank, if fish show no signs of stress, is there really any reason to try and limit the pH swing?
> 
> My guess would be no, if fish show no stress - opinions?


hey there

this is what Byron said earlier on a thread posted about the pH and stuff. check out the link in read more.

"A fluctuation of 1 degree, say from pH 6.5 to 7.5 is considered the maximum and anything beyond this can be detrimental to fish. This great a fluctuation is highly unlikely, unless CO2 diffusion occurs constantly. If it is 1 degree or more, CO2 diffusion should not be used"
Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...um-has-enough-plants-can-65800/#ixzz1HOBsnZyA
​


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Perfect - that's the info I was looking for, thank you!


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

no problemo


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm..opinions???*

there are a number of fishes that a full point in PH flux that can have negative effects over long periods of time..and as well as breeding behaviors being altered.try some chocholate gouramis..or rummy nose with a PH swing..let alone marine fish and invertabrates.it certainly can be important.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Good point - depends on the critters involved. That's probably the most realistic answer out there!
I was asking regarding FW, but my prior experience with saltwater was that most of those are very sensitive to water parameter changes, but SW is usually nicely buffered against pH shifts. I was just interested if there was a general consensus on when (what range) folks worried about a pH swing in FW. 

Thanks!


----------

